# Weathered stuff... ongoing



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*P2K Geep*
Contract job.
_
Bottom-weathered and patch-rusted.
Airbrush & drybrush
(per supplied photos).


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Very nice! 

Would it be possible to post the photos of the real one as well?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> ... Would it be possible to post the photos of the real one as well?


Thanks!
Sorry, but they were laser-printed 'glossies' from the customer's PC, and he left with them.
I'll ask if he can shoot them to me on email.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Those rust spots are fantastic! Incredible realism. I don't care for a lot of weathering but this looks perfect. Need some old cars in a junk yard to match it. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Walthers Mainline*
Contract job._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> Would it be possible to post the photos of the real one as well?


I misread the way you worded the question.
Jus' so you understand, the photos I went by weren't of an NW Geep... they were examples of severely rusted various steamers and diesels.
He circled areas of the types of rust and corrosion he wanted.
Sorry I misunderstood.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Genesis MP15*
Contract job a month ago.
Moderate... mostly airbrush._


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

LateStarter said:


> _*Genesis MP15*
> Contract job a month ago.
> Moderate... mostly airbrush._
> View attachment 567528
> ...


That is the perfect amount of weathering for an MKT unit, I remember despite their bright paint colors, they didn’t seem to get really grungy looking


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

What did you use on the trucks to highlight and shadow and get that dirty metallic look? I'd like to try that myself.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> What did you use on the trucks to highlight and shadow and get that dirty metallic look? I'd like to try that myself.


Mostly drybrushed grays.
Some 'Grime', which has a _'Mystic-paint'_ pearlescent quality under certain lighting.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Cans and well cars*
Athearn, Walthers, Kato._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*BLI SD40-2 'sooted up'*
Contract job for "Ruff"._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*ExactRail PCF 6033*
Contract job.
Airbrush/drybrush.

(he wanted some moderate graffiti)._
ExactRail produced a batch of these cars patched from SP, and renumbered for BAEX -- Farmers Elevator Company (Bondurant, IA).
Almost all the BAEX cars I've seen look like this.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Tangent*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Payloader*
(nearly HO scale).

Contract job for a club member._
This is a _Matchbox_ item, but it's very close to 1:87... next to Wiking, Norscot, and Sheepscot loaders it's not noticeably bigger.
A few mods, e.g., roof beacon.


----------



## Akoustic (May 6, 2019)

You have the magic touch in turning plastic into metal.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Messy Tangent G43C*
With some scatter, litter, & jetsam._

It's actually a PC (green) car, but it's been kinda rusted up.
This is sort of the way I remember some gons looking, either 'before full' or 'after empty'.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

One of these days you should weather a hotwheels vehicle. They're so ugly from a model standpoint, but I bet you could still make them look like a thing of beauty.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Atlas Master WV cab*
Contract._

Airbrush bottom-weathered, and then mostly drybrushed.








That's a cheap plastic deckbridge over a creek in Worlee. I thought it'd be a good setting.
_Spencer helped us lay the water in last week... I held my breath the whole time.
I guess I'm a worry wart._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*This is the original*
Forgot to post it._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Just an old Accurail*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Diecast Masters payloader*
Pre HighLine series._

The newer ones are even better, and come in a nice metal bin (but are even more expensive).


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Atlas 5347*_


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

LateStarter said:


> _*Atlas 5347*_
> View attachment 568564
> View attachment 568565
> View attachment 568566
> View attachment 568567


The roof weathering is amazing


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Accurail & Trainline*_


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

LOVE that IHB gon. Like hearts for eyes drooling kinda love.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*A Snoot Nose and two Geeps*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Athearn RTR SD40*
_(older version).
Contract job._

He wanted coal dust (moderate).
Appropriate for Clinchfield.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Two Athearns*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*InterMountain*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Athearn SD40-2*
GATX_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Atlas ACF 5701*
No weathering... not one second in the paint booth.
(mild graffiti only)._

Contract job for Selvin.
He only wanted some scribble, and minor 'artwork'.
Only charged him a few bucks.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Looks good, how was the graffiti done? I would have assumed airbrush, but you said no paint booth time

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

vette-kid said:


> Looks good, how was the graffiti done? I would have assumed airbrush, but you said no paint booth time


I used *Ink-Lab* acrylic fine point _paint pens_ for this job.
Amazon, (plus local art stores & art supply outlets).
24 colors $10 to $16.
They're not the best... some tend to 'skip'. I had to re-do part of the car a few times.
I'm still looking for better ones.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*No more chalks or powders for me*
Now I do it the easy way._

I can't tell you how much simpler and faster a weathering job goes now that I've switched exclusively to acrylics.
Every job is now 100% liquid, either drybrushed or airbrushed... or both.

Since I've put away the chalks and powders, I've cut project time by a whopping 50%... in some cases even more.

The 'secret' was twofold... 1.) Learning how to mix paint colors, to replicate just about anything I wanted. 2.) The advent of MiG, AK, and Vallejo 'effects' paints, which make projects pop with realism.
Powders are now a thing of the past for models.
I do however still use earthtone powders to pre-mix color into plaster for terrain and roads.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Accurail & Bachmann*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*TrueLine*
(for Daniel)._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Athearn in sunlight*
(for 'Pie').
Genesis GP38-2._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Kadee*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*NEO C.O.E.*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Sylvan/A-Line*
Log load._

Actually thinking of putting this on the _HiLo Gateway _trail.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Athearn RTR*_


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

LateStarter said:


> _*Athearn RTR*_
> View attachment 570078
> View attachment 570079
> View attachment 570080
> ...


HA! I have that exact car


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Genesis*


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice aesthetic on UP 300304. The ribs being cleaner really jiffy pops it.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Weathered Bowsers on a rainy day*_


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

LateStarter said:


> _*Weathered Bowsers on a rainy day*_


Cool *protoype* photos LOL 😆


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Atlas Berwick*_


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice fade on that DT&I.
I realize that is not one of those pink hi-cubes, but it reminds me of them. I had an uncle who worked for DT&I…. As a Carman I think the position was called. I asked him about those once. He said nobody liked them, not even management, the very ones who had approved it. Consequently that pink & yellow paint was only applied one year.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Athearn RTR*
SD40R
Before & now._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*InterMountain*
(for Rick).
Sergeant couplers._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Weathered an old (I think) Varney flat*
Not much detail, but a cool number... 67890._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Walthers IHB coil car*
(with a couple adds)._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Atlas 4750*
Repainted & patched._

This model was tossed...
The previous owner had attempted to weather it, but instead completely obliterated its identity with dark brown paint.
It had been a Rock Island... But whatever.
I stripped it, painted it a gray 'primer', partially overstayed some blue 'topcoat', patched it for CEFX, and faded it all before weathering.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Concrete blocks and Jersey barriers*
Pink foam and clear-coat sealed balsa._

AK Concrete paste, plus some acrylics.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Oh nifty! The rebar sticking out is a nice touch.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Swale-jump boardwalk*_


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Stop it. I’m as green as that envy. I mean Ivy. 🤣


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Accurail*
(rust for Shapiro's, limestone for the steel mill).





















_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Mildly weathered TOFC's*_


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

LateStarter said:


> _*Mildly weathered TOFC's*_
> View attachment 570749
> View attachment 570750
> View attachment 570751


Nice Front runners, those Front Range, or the newer Walthers version?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Trackjockey05 said:


> Nice Front runners, those Front Range, or the newer Walthers version?


Walthers, Athearn, Kato, etc.
I never had anything by Front Range.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I didn't think so, I got one of the old FR kits in a box lot awhile back and I can say they're terrible kits


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*More TOFC's*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*A unit freight rolls through 'Pines Race'*
(ScaleTrains and Genesis)._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Early work*
Circa 2015._


----------

